# اللهجة المصرية: ما زال



## Amirali1383koohi

کیف یقال ( ما زال ) فی العبارتین ( ما زلت اقف) و ( ما زلت شاباًً ) فی اللهجه المصریه ؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

ما زلت شابًا : أنا لسه شباب
(ما زلت واقفًا : أنا لسه واقف (لحد دلوقت


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکرا لک


----------

